
With 'Siren,' Unreal Engine blurs the line between CGI and reality - paladin314159
https://www.engadget.com/2018/03/22/siren-epic-games-unreal-engine-vicon/
======
coolspot
It will be very useful for adult entertaiment.

Just imagine the possibilities!

